# cohutta wma



## mbhawkins123 (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone been to cohutta wma in the past few weekends looking for pigs??   im thinking about going saturday  and see if i can get on any .....just curious if anyone knows the hot spots right now


----------



## RMC (Nov 16, 2007)

*Cohutta Hogs*

I don't have much to offer, but I can give the information I have.  My son and I went there ~3 weeks ago on a squirrel hunt.  We did not see any hogs, but the road leading from Conasauga Lake to the Grassy Mnt overlook was plastered with huge acorns....I've never seen anything like it.

During that hunt we came across a bear and her two cubs on that road gorging themselves on those acorns....bear scat everywhere.

According to what I have read of late, find a combination of creek with rolling terrain.  Looking at topo of Cohutta it seems the western areas (Hickey Gap) and the Middle North of Cohutta fit that bill.

I don't remember the fella's name, but never the less an area 1 biologist,....he was not very forth coming, but said that hogs are definitely in and around Cohutta this year.

I have also been talking to Scott Frazier (area 2 biologist) (he doesnt cover Cohutta) but he said hogs are just about at nucience level at Warwoman and Lake Burton.  So if you don't have any luck at Cohutta perhaps one of those two might work out for you.

My son (11yrs old) and I have fallen in love with the area (Cohutta) and plan to return for squirrel, bear, deer, and hogs this season.  We'd love to have some company and share info about the area.

Hope this helps....and good luck.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the info RMC

i ended up going this morning and didnt have any luck...did get on some real fresh pig rooting this morning...but never found the culprits.....which entrance is the fastest way up to lake conasauga??  i usually go into crandall, west cowpen
but this morning i went eton east cowpen....

thanks


----------



## RMC (Nov 18, 2007)

If you're coming from Dalton I would think the West Cowpen route
would be the fastest.

We come from Cumming thru Ellijay via Hwy 52 then to FR68 route to the lake...from the base of the moutain to the lake took a solid 1 hr.


----------



## davo (Dec 19, 2007)

RMC, I just moved back to the area 2 months ago and I too have fell in love with Cohutta WMA. I missed most of deer season but I have gotten there to do some squirrel and hog hunting and looking forward to turkey season. If you guys are still looking for some company let me know...


----------



## Incawoodsman (Apr 15, 2008)

You're allowed to hunt by lake caunasauga? Thats wild. I didn't think it would be allowed since so many families camped there. Do you have to be a certain distance away from it?


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 15, 2008)

Incawoodsman said:


> You're allowed to hunt by lake caunasauga? Thats wild. I didn't think it would be allowed since so many families camped there. Do you have to be a certain distance away from it?




There is a safety zone around the lake.  It should be marked pretty clearly with orange signs.
The pic in my av is Cohutta.  I have hunted it a good bit in the past, so if you are looking for hogs try these areas....

Lackey Knob....access is from Crandall up the West Cowpen...go past the Hickey Gap camping area to FS Rd 630C ( the crossroads about 1/4 mi past the camp area) Take FS630 B ( turn left at the cross road just past the camp area) travel out this road about 1/4 mi to 1/2 mi then drop off to the right to the headwaters of Sumach Creek.  

The Narrows.....Travel on up to West Cowpen from Hickey Gap...turn back left at the switchback ( Conasauga River trail head) You will be looking back to the west over Lackey Knob, go north on West Cowpen for about 2-2 1/2 miles....you will be in an area known as Chicken Coop Gap...park and drop off into the wilderness area on the East side of the road ( right) if you can find the park spot in a little bend, you will see a trail that drops off to the river.  This is some ROUGH country and may not be suitable for young children or old men ( like me)  I have hunted here before ...beautiful, but tough.

Twin Oaks.....Coming up from Holly Creek check station go like you are going to the lake...about 3/4 of a mile befor you reach the group camp area at Tear Britches trail you will hit a gap....steep on the SW side , but drop off on the NE side ( right ) Be sure to look for 2 real big Chestnut Oak tree trunks that have been cut off.

Rice Camps.........Take Hwy 2 in from Cisco.  Fllow #2 all the way up past the check station till you see the sign for Rice Camps turning off to the right...( I think this would be a better choice if going with a little man) Once you turn onto Rice Camps follow the road up about a mile then pick a spot !

These directions should at least get you close, and that is about the best you can hope for on Cohutta.  It is a feast or famine there.  I have hunted for days and hardly seen a track, and there have been time where I have been in the woods for less than an hour ans seen deer, turkey, bear and hogs.  But it is beautiful and worth it for the most part.
If you do see a hog he'll prolly be a good un.  I have seen them up there at night that look like a prize bull.  Same goes for deer.  The trick is to not get frustrated if oyu aren't seeing anything......that can change real fast up here.


----------

